
How does your team deal with chat/chatops during SaaS chat outages? - JeffDClark
Sometimes our favorite SaaS chat services go down. How does your team deal with this? Do you use a self-hosted IRC server? Something else? Especially interested in teams that are running Ops through chat.
======
ecesena
We switch from slack to hangouts (it's a serious statement, it's our policy).

------
tixocloud
We had our own IRC servers for engineering. When we migrated our email to
Gmail and servers went down, no one ever really got anything done.

------
swah
I wish we only used a single system... Whatsapp and Skype at least. I tried to
change to Discord, but no one ever really changes systems.

------
matchmike1313
Group SMS

